# I am new here and wanted to show my pride and joy



## Bplove90210 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello this is my child Silas.





Oh and here she is eating.




I've only had her for a week and am new to the addiction  tips would be nice thanks


----------



## clipo38 (Oct 2, 2011)

AUSSIE pythons and snakes ......


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 2, 2011)

Where you live buddy?

Oh you are from the US coolio!


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 2, 2011)

clipo38 said:


> AUSSIE pythons and snakes ......



Thats why he has posted in exotic reptiles.


----------



## clipo38 (Oct 2, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> Thats why he has posted in exotic reptiles.


oh


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 14, 2011)

not real up to date on my exotics but is that a ball python? if so is that why they call them a ball python cause the way they seem to ball up in your first pic?? how big do they get??


----------



## bumblebee (Oct 25, 2011)

clipo38 said:


> AUSSIE pythons and snakes ......



I wanted to post some pictures of my royal python's (named ball pythons in the usa) and boa's but maybe I shouldn't coz they aren't from aussie :?


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 25, 2011)

Go ahead! =D I'm sure we'd all love to see some non-Australian snakes for once ^_^


----------



## Boidae (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh please post some pics of your boas


----------



## littlemay (Oct 25, 2011)

Naw, i they were legal here i'd get one


----------



## bumblebee (Oct 25, 2011)

ok tnx for the encouragement, I will open a new topic then )


----------



## KyuCop (Oct 25, 2011)

"A place to discuss reptiles from around the world." Do that mean what it says or not ... just asking before posting anything more here ...


----------



## pythrulz (Oct 25, 2011)

We like your child Sillas thanks to our very restrictive laws here we cant legaly keep exotics I presume thats a ball python or boa feel free to post more pics anytime


----------

